# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie and Emmerdale suspended

## Perdita

Corrie and Emmerdale filming suspended from 23 March

----------

emerald (23-03-2020)

----------


## Snagglepus

I wonder how they will tackle the Covid-19 Pandemic when they resume production of new episodes. 
As they will be weeks behind will they feature their own belated lockdown or just talk about it in past tense?
Will the Underworld staff have been furloughed?
Storylines will have to change.
Gemma, Chesney and Bernie will have to self isolate with 5 kids to look after, how will Gemma cope?
How will lockdown affect Geoff and Yasmeen?
Will the virus have spread through Stillwaters and killed some of its residents?

----------

lizann (15-04-2020), parkerman (14-04-2020), Perdita (14-04-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> I wonder how they will tackle the Covid-19 Pandemic when they resume production of new episodes. 
> As they will be weeks behind will they feature their own belated lockdown or just talk about it in past tense?
> Will the Underworld staff have been furloughed?
> Storylines will have to change.
> Gemma, Chesney and Bernie will have to self isolate with 5 kids to look after, how will Gemma cope?
> How will lockdown affect Geoff and Yasmeen?
> Will the virus have spread through Stillwaters and killed some of its residents?


I have been thinking the same .. they can only refer to it in the past, I presume ...

----------


## lizann

when will they stop airing?

----------


## Perdita

> when will they stop airing?


They reckon they had enough episodes until about May/June time ...

----------

parkerman (16-04-2020)

----------


## parkerman

> They reckon they had enough episodes until about May/June time ...


But then they have to start filming again and that will take some time before the episodes reach the air.

----------


## Perdita

> But then they have to start filming again and that will take some time before the episodes reach the air.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1587023592

Andy Whyment (Kirk) made a statement that Corrie will go off air if filming cannot resume by June .. so maybe they have enough episodes left to see us through to July or they might reduce transmisisons even more...

----------

parkerman (16-04-2020)

----------


## parkerman

One thing they could do, is reduce the number of times it is on per week from three to two, like Eastenders.

----------

Perdita (16-04-2020)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Colson Smith has announced that the soap will indeed be writing coronavrius-centric stories after filming recommences after the pandemic. Speaking to Lorraine Kelly today, the Craig Tinker actor confirmed that writers will tackle topics brought up by the COVID-19 outbreak once theyâre set to get back to work. This follows earlier reports that the long-running drama âmayâ tackle the crisis when the cameras start rolling again. Appearing on Good Morning Britain with Lorraine, Colson explained that heâs excited to get back to work on new scripts, which may well incorporate Craigâs on-going fitness journey and his new role as a police officer â a key worker in the crisis.

It will be interesting,â he confirmed. âI think weâre all looking forward to, when we get the nod to say weâre going back, reading them scripts and reading how we show the guidelines, the social distancing. âHow we show from what we missed. Itâs an exciting time, weâve got a great team of writers behind us, Iâm sure theyâre all working hard right now to make sure that when we do come back, weâre right and weâre ready

Due to the outbreak, ITV soaps Coronation Street and Emmerdale have furloughed hundreds of members of staff. ITV has confirmed that the remainder of staff wages will be topped up by the company so the workers wonât be losing out on their salary â and they insist that it is the plan for all staff to return once the crisis lifts and work on the shows resumes. Metro.co.uk understands that similar steps have been taken with Hollyoaks staff. It is said that the measures impact over 500 staff working on UK soaps, which are currently airing a reduced number of episodes.


An ITV spokesperson stated: âBecause the soaps have shut down, members of the crew have been notified that their roles are being furloughed in line with the governmentâs scheme for those who canât work during the coronavirus crisis.â Meanwhile, the ITV soaps have reached agreements with Equity to protect cast members during this time although details of individual conracts are understandably private.


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/17/coron...yc?ito=cbshare

----------


## Perdita

Maybe they can get a character to reflect back on how ill they were and how they were treated to get better ..

----------

